
Ian Goodfellow, Inventor of GANs Joins Apple - Anon84
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/12671-ian-goodfellow-joins-apple.html
======
arthurcolle
> As a summer intern at Google in 2013 he helped create a deep deep neural
> network capable of reading address numbers from Street View imagery

Are deep deep neural networks a thing or is this a typo?

